# The cookiefactory



## heeftmeer (Oct 19, 2012)

a hugh place with all kind of surprises inside. Machines, trains etc. You can walk there for more days to see all.

1



Cookies from scratch by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Last train to the cookiefactory by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



Unfallgefahr by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



Transport the cookies by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



cookiemachines in cookiefactory by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome shots there mate! Really like the look of this place 

Cheers for posting!


----------



## abel101 (Oct 19, 2012)

stunning photographs! every detail so accurate, thanks for sharing


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 19, 2012)

Outstanding shots of what seems to be a truly superb explore  I'm certainly living in the wrong country


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 19, 2012)

*Outstanding! Quality shots of what looks like a crackin splore...*


----------



## Bones out (Oct 19, 2012)

I prefere images a little less processed but great all the same.

Got any more to share? 

Cheers.


----------



## krela (Oct 19, 2012)

Is there any chance you could post future photos at 1024 resolution? The combination of processing and small photos makes it practically impossible for me to tell what the photos are of without clicking through to flickr to view the bigger versions.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 19, 2012)

Awww, I sat back ready to look through a 'huge place' report, but was well disappointed that there's only 5 pics. Please please post some more  This place looks brilliant....


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Super set as always my man...


----------



## heeftmeer (Oct 20, 2012)

krela said:


> Is there any chance you could post future photos at 1024 resolution? The combination of processing and small photos makes it practically impossible for me to tell what the photos are of without clicking through to flickr to view the bigger versions.



yes I can post them in 1024.. no problem.

6



Oh my God!! Cookies!! by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 21, 2012)

Superb photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## heeftmeer (Oct 22, 2012)

The flying cookies by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 22, 2012)

ooooooo Trains!!!

Love it


----------



## peroxidetim (Dec 6, 2012)

echt ge-wel-dig! (translation: that is be-au-ti-ful again!)

Nice saturation, good colors. I've seen more report on this place, but this has to be my personal favorite!!!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 6, 2012)

Another selection of sheer epicness in both the splore and the images


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 6, 2012)

Another gem mate!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful photographs, and I love the processing!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 28, 2012)

Can't pick out a favourite photo, looks amazing, my only regret is that there's not more!


----------



## a_little_feisty (Dec 28, 2012)

Stunning shots!


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 29, 2012)

amazing stuff


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mmmmm cookies!

Fantastic shots of a very nice looking place


----------

